# T5 Storage



## RNCollins (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm putting together my light stand and right now it's being stored in the porch that is about 50F or 10C. Is that too cold for the T5 HO lights?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 24, 2014)

certainly not. most of my plants grow at that temp all winter.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 24, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> certainly not. most of my plants grow at that temp all winter.



Thanks Chad. I read somewhere that the T5's are much more sensitive to temperature fluctuations than the old tubes.


----------



## naoki (Oct 24, 2014)

Carol, maybe you are confusing the effect of temperature on the efficiency with the storage condition?

Efficiency (or you can think the amount of light output) of T5HO/NO can be lower when the operating temperature is low (or too high). T5 and T5HO tubes usually have a higher optimum operating temperature than T8, but both T5 and T5HO are sensitive to the temperature (so I wouldn't say T5 is more sensitive).

As a side note, LED is more efficient when temp. is lower.

But you are talking about storage, right? I don't think that the reasonable storage temperature influences anything.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Naoki,

I just don't want to damage the bulbs if it gets too cold... Where I am storing them It maybe dipping down to the high 40's tonight


----------



## ALToronto (Oct 26, 2014)

You may want to warm them up before you turn them on. All fluorescents don't like operating in low temperature, and require more energy to reach full brightness. However, storage temperature is irrelevant, as long as it's not so low that glass becomes exceptionally brittle (below -30 or so). 

When your growing area is at 10 degrees and the lights come on in the morning, you will notice that it takes about 2-3 minutes before the lights are fully bright. Once they warm up, however, they will work just fine.


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally got my light stand all put together. The T5's work fine.

This is what it looks like from the factory...




image by cponsolle, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice stand. I like that you can adjust the height of the lights. Also, it looks like you could put another shelf in there... :evil:


----------

